# moving to cyprus



## dmacd (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi my daughter is moving to Cyprus for six months doing some dancing, I am looking for information concerning telephones & insurance while she is there.
The kind of info I am seeking is maybe the best insurance for working in Cyprus that covers working & how we can keep in touch cheaply either on the mobile or using landlines. We are a bit stuck which providers to use so any insight would be greatly apprechiated.
She will be in Paphos for six months so insider info would help.

many thanks

sisko


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi keeping in touch use a cheap pay as you go phone from uk buy a cyprus sim(kiosk)15cyp calls to uk land line are 15min about 1cyps also lots of internet cafes for six months you are as well using mobiles ,Hope she enjoys her summer.
Tricia


----------

